# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [11-03-18] UMTv2 / UMTPro - QcFire v1.9 - ASUS Special, ZTE Nubia and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v1.9
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*   *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, P***word, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._   *Added New Devices:*  *  Alcatel*
- 5054T
- 5056D  *Asus*
- V570KL
- ZB450KL
- ZB500KG
- ZB500KL
- ZB501KL
- ZB520KL
- ZB551KL
- ZB552KL
- ZC520KL
- ZC551KL
- ZC553KL
- ZC570KL
- ZD550KL
- ZD553KL
- ZE520KL
- ZE551KL
- ZE601KL
- ZS570KL
- ZX550KL  *Coolpad*
- 3622A  *Gionee*
- M7 Power  *Lenovo*
- K6 Note  *Smartisan*
- Nut Pro 2  *Vivo*
- V1  *Wiko*
- Freddy  *Xiaomi*
- Mi 4c  *YU*
- Yureka Plus  *ZTE*
- Z828
- Nubia NX508J
- Nubia NX510J
- Nubia NX523J
- Nubia NX549J
- Nubia NX569J   *FTM2EDL*
- You can put your ZTE phone from FTM mode to EDL Mode.
- Just connect phone in FTM Mode (FTM or similar thing on phone screen).   *Read Info Support for Dual System Phone*
- Some phone like Xiaomi Mi A1 have dual system.   *Improved Driver Identification*
- Now driver identification works even if you connect device first.   *Dump Full Userdata*
- This function will dump whole userdata partition.
- Usefull if you want to read it to restore same phone later.
- We do not recommend to use this function for normal firmware backups.   *Fixed Write File Failed Error*
- Few users reported about this error on only 1-2 devices.
- If problem persist for any device, please make a separte thread with detailed logs and screenshots.
- Another workaround for this issue is to update Driver from QcFire\Drivers folder.   *Updated Internal Loader Database*   *Minor Bugfixes and Improvements*    *A LOT MORE DEVICES SUPPORTED THAN LISTED*    *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...** Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    * * SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT**      WARNING : * * ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO            ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT  ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL.  USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH  USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN /  MEID /    IMEI.**   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING -** READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*       *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY    POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC    POST WILL BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.*

----------

